# The Fantasy Archive has moved!



## melallensink

It's like this place has been totally cleaned out.

I was hoping to trip across a Susan Ivanova story where maybe she gets fattened up until she's staring the seams and buttons on a tent dress, since that actually riffs off an actual bit in Babylon 5.


----------



## BigElectricKat

?


----------



## loopytheone

Hi there,

Maybe I should have put a post here explaining, sorry. I thought putting it in the Dims Announcement board was enough but thinking about it, people don't often check there. 

The Fantasy board is being merged with the Special Interests board. The stories from both boards are now on the Special Interests board. Everything is still there, it's just in a different place. 

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## rockhound225

loopytheone said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Maybe I should have put a post here explaining, sorry. I thought putting it in the Dims Announcement board was enough but thinking about it, people don't often check there.
> 
> The Fantasy board is being merged with the Special Interests board. The stories from both boards are now on the Special Interests board. Everything is still there, it's just in a different place.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion.


Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## G_Flemming

loopytheone said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Maybe I should have put a post here explaining, sorry. I thought putting it in the Dims Announcement board was enough but thinking about it, people don't often check there.
> 
> The Fantasy board is being merged with the Special Interests board. The stories from both boards are now on the Special Interests board. Everything is still there, it's just in a different place.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion.


Where is the special interest board? I don't see it.


----------



## loopytheone

You need to opt in to see adult content to be able to access the Special Interest board. I can you do that for you if you like?


----------



## loopytheone

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know, the Fantasy/Sci-Fi Archive has had its stories moved to the Special Interests board, as we have decided to merge the two boards. You can find out more about that here.

All the stories you love from the Fantasy/Sci-fi Archive are still there, just on a different board now. 

Please note, you need to be opted in to see Adult Content in order to access the Special Interest board. Opting into this is completely free, and you just need to send either myself or the Admin account a message.


----------



## G_Flemming

Yes please!


----------



## ForceofaDragon4

Can I also be added to the opt-in list for Special Interests?


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Some stories have
Migrated from the Weight Room Anonymous Archives
Did these stories come from another Website or all the stories from this archives just moved around on this website?


----------



## agouderia

NZ Mountain Man said:


> Some stories have
> Migrated from the Weight Room Anonymous Archives
> Did these stories come from another Website or all the stories from this archives just moved around on this website?



NZ Mountain Man - if you indulge in Dims Library archeology, you will notice - as with all real life excavations sites - different layers pertaining to various developments over time.

On Dimensions, the story section - starting with the old Weight Room Library and now the Archives - can look back on a history of app. 20 years which in internet terms is an aeon. 

Over this lengthy time period many things have undergone all sorts of changes - from several generations of Library mods over evolving social mores and conventions to actual introduction and tightening of legislation.

Traces of many of these developments can be detected when perusing through the Library Archives. Like initially many Weight Room Stories were moved onto current Archive Boards - but since today that requires writer's consent and we often can no longer contact the initial writers or they do not give consent, that has no longer been done for some time.
Legal protection of minors has become a much bigger issue today internationally - letting Dims become more restrictive regarding content submission but also limiting access to certain content for adults only.

The latest move in the latter context indeed is restructuring the Special Interests Section and limiting access.

Nevertheless, all these changes have left the bulk of stories in Dimensions Library untouched as it has simply continued to grow over time as most Libraries do.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

agouderia said:


> NZ Mountain Man - if you indulge in Dims Library archeology, you will notice - as with all real life excavations sites - different layers pertaining to various developments over time.
> 
> On Dimensions, the story section - starting with the old Weight Room Library and now the Archives - can look back on a history of app. 20 years which in internet terms is an aeon.
> 
> Over this lengthy time period many things have undergone all sorts of changes - from several generations of Library mods over evolving social mores and conventions to actual introduction and tightening of legislation.
> 
> Traces of many of these developments can be detected when perusing through the Library Archives. Like initially many Weight Room Stories were moved onto current Archive Boards - but since today that requires writer's consent and we often can no longer contact the initial writers or they do not give consent, that has no longer been done for some time.
> Legal protection of minors has become a much bigger issue today internationally - letting Dims become more restrictive regarding content submission but also limiting access to certain content for adults only.
> 
> The latest move in the latter context indeed is restructuring the Special Interests Section and limiting access.
> 
> Nevertheless, all these changes have left the bulk of stories in Dimensions Library untouched as it has simply continued to grow over time as most Libraries do.


Thank you for your answers.

_Legal protection of minors has become a much bigger issue today internationally - letting Dims become more restrictive regarding content submission but also limiting access to certain content for adults only._

I agree that children need to prevented from exploring adult materials. I actually cannot remember when I first found this website whether I was Told that this is an adult site and not to enter if I was under minimum age.
It is important to protect the innocent from concepts, fantasies, and some carnal material in the writings in the Dimensions Library.My statement was I have not seen anything that is suitable for young minds. Maybe it is just me I am seeing some of the adventure aspects as deeply carnal desire based.
I would be useless at setting age appropriate guidelines and that is because I view the material as guilty pleasure.
I appreciate it is available and sadden to realise some material is becoming lost due the authors not giving Dimensions Magazine permission to rearrange the position that they are stored in the Library.

Maybe an option should be given to writers to give permission to the Dimensions Magazine to store submitted stories as times dictate without further permission required. Most authors would like to think their material is still been read long after they have passed.
s


----------



## omr

loopytheone said:


> You need to opt in to see adult content to be able to access the Special Interest board. I can you do that for you if you like?


May I also opt-in?


----------



## mgreen1

May I opt in to erotica and special interest?


----------



## PlumpPrince

loopytheone said:


> You need to opt in to see adult content to be able to access the Special Interest board. I can you do that for you if you like?


Sorry for this response, it's been like a month since your message, how does one opt into seeing adult content? I cannot seem to locate the option in my settings page.


----------



## Sonic Purity

PlumpPrince said:


> Sorry for this response, it's been like a month since your message, how does one opt into seeing adult content? I cannot seem to locate the option in my settings page.



Hello and Welcome to Dimensions.
Opt-ins are a manual process, handled by site moderators. The only way i know to opt-in is to find a thread such as this one for some blocked functionality, then post publicly in the thread (like i’m doing now and you did when you asked) requesting for an opt-in. When they have time moderators peruse the thread(s) and do the manual opt-ins, posting in the same threads to let people know. (I do not know the timing of this process.)

From a non-moderator who’s observed the process in action for awhile,


----------



## loopytheone

@Sonic Purity is completely correct, thank you for letting them know whilst I was busy! 

That said, I will opt in everybody that has asked here. If I forget anyone, please message me!

(as for the timings of when people are opted in... whenever I control my gnat-like attention span for long enough to actually do the thing rather than just think "I should do that". I appreciate that people here are very patient and understanding with that!)


----------



## shadenorm

loopytheone said:


> You need to opt in to see adult content to be able to access the Special Interest board. I can you do that for you if you like?


can I also opt in to see adult content and the special interest board please


----------



## Brex

Can I also opt in please


----------



## loopytheone

That should be sorted for you both.


----------



## Minifan

Hi can I opt into the special interests etc? Thanks


----------



## Vochta

Me too, thanks you


----------



## Jeffaz85323

Would be greatly appreciated if opt in too.


----------



## skepticalfa

I would like to opt in to the special interest content


----------



## brsfan

Id like to opt in too


----------



## pezhead53

I’d like to opt in as well


----------



## loopytheone

Okay, that should be everybody sorted so far, thanks for your patience.


----------



## Miriam84

I would like to opt in for the adult content.


----------



## ChippySpud

I’d like to opt in to the special interests content as well. Thanks!


----------



## PlusNY

loopytheone said:


> Okay, that should be everybody sorted so far, thanks for your patience.


I’ll opt in as well please.


----------



## queenarona

I would like to opt in!


----------



## Argonthecool

Same here I’d like to opt in!


----------



## loopytheone

That should be everybody opted in.


----------



## mlesserm

loopytheone said:


> That should be everybody opted in.


Could I please be opted in too?


----------



## loopytheone

mlesserm said:


> Could I please be opted in too?



Sure, you are opted in.


----------



## s142940x2

Can I also opt in?


----------



## Joker

Is it just me or are people just rediscovering our hideout?


----------



## loopytheone

I think a lot of people love the library boards, and are willing to emerge from lurking in order to access all of them. I feel a bit bad that you need to have an account and be opted in to see everything now, but it was the best way of doing things that we could come up with. 

@s142940x2 you are now opted in. =)


----------



## Joker

loopytheone said:


> I think a lot of people love the library boards, and are willing to emerge from lurking in order to access all of them. I feel a bit bad that you need to have an account and be opted in to see everything now, but it was the best way of doing things that we could come up with.
> 
> @s142940x2 you are now opted in. =)


----------



## agouderia

The Library has always been the second most popular part of Dims after the Pay-Site boards. 

Reading remains important to many people - and there still aren't that many structured collections of fat fiction around. On the contrary, my personal micro-census is more that dedicated sites have gone down in number over the past few years. So more than a good reason to keep it going.


----------



## lbi0

Can I opt in as well?


----------



## Doodydoopy

Can I opt in too please


----------



## thirteenthcreampuff

Anyway I could opt in as well! If there's some requirement besides age, though I am happy to pay


----------



## loopytheone

@lbi0 @Doodydoopy @thirteenthcreampuff You are all opted in. =)

And there's no requirement other than being old enough to have an account here (18) and wanting to see those boards, so no worries. =)


----------



## Dragonrider64

My I opt in as well


----------



## Loves_his_chubby_wife

Returning FA, been away for almost 10 years now. Trying to navigate the new format and would love to opt in as well please. To all here, hello, and I'm glad you're all enjoy this community still.


----------



## bigboy1992

Hi can I opt into the special interests as well?


----------



## loopytheone

Everybody should be opted in so far. 

And hello and welcome back, @Loves_his_chubby_wife! If you have any questions or need any help with anything, feel free to send me or one of the other mods a PM. =)


----------



## Dohert821

loopytheone said:


> You need to opt in to see adult content to be able to access the Special Interest board. I can you do that for you if you like?


Could you opt me into the special interests as well please? I've not been to this board in a while and it looks much cleaner!


----------



## volupfan

Please let me opt in as well. To many good old stories to not see them


----------



## loopytheone

Of course, you are both opted in now, enjoy. =)


----------



## swmmp

Could you opt me into the adult content and special interest board as well?


----------



## hatrick

Could I also get opted in? Thanks!


----------



## loopytheone

You should both be opted in now. =)


----------



## Dhomberger

Looking to opt in. Thanks.


----------



## loopytheone

@Dhomberger you are now opted in.


----------



## kerrylover44

@loopytheone Can I opt in as well


----------



## FeedeeThroway

Also looking to be opted in! Thank you in advance


----------



## steamrolled64

Please opt me in, too! I posted a request in another thread, but this thread seems more active. Thank you!


----------



## ssbbwlayer

Can I opt in please


----------



## loopytheone

Thanks for your patience guys, you should all be opted in now.


----------



## gythaogg

Hey there, I’d be keen to opt in to see adult content/the special interests board please.


----------



## loopytheone

Sure thing @gythaogg ! You should be opted in now.


----------



## Jack smith

loopytheone said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Maybe I should have put a post here explaining, sorry. I thought putting it in the Dims Announcement board was enough but thinking about it, people don't often check there.
> 
> The Fantasy board is being merged with the Special Interests board. The stories from both boards are now on the Special Interests board. Everything is still there, it's just in a different place.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion.


Can I opt in


----------



## Dreckfan

May I opt in as well? Thank you.


----------



## loopytheone

Of course, both of you should be opted in now.


----------



## Fresherthenfruit

May I opt in as well? Thank you!


----------



## loopytheone

Fresherthenfruit said:


> May I opt in as well? Thank you!


 You are now opted in. =)


----------



## RVGleason

May I please opt in too?


----------



## ceebee

Looking to opt in as well


----------



## Avidreader

Hi, I’d appreciate being opted in as well. Thanks!


----------



## loopytheone

That should be everybody opted in so far. =)


----------



## nightstar21801

How do I opt in?


----------



## hotrodder31

Can you opt me in as well please?


----------



## loopytheone

You just have to ask in order to be opted in. =) That should be sorted for the both of you.


----------



## Kiltergow23

Hey, am I able to opt in too?


----------



## loopytheone

Kiltergow23 said:


> Hey, am I able to opt in too?



Of course, that should be sorted for you now.


----------



## Jake (JMJ2)

Hello. Can I OPT in as well?

thanks.


----------



## loopytheone

Jake (JMJ2) said:


> Hello. Can I OPT in as well?
> 
> thanks.



You are opted in. =)


----------



## shroomy420

I would like to opt in as well


----------



## loopytheone

shroomy420 said:


> I would like to opt in as well



You are now opted in. =)


----------



## mountaindew

Opt me in please?


----------



## loopytheone

mountaindew said:


> Opt me in please?



You are opted in!


----------



## Fitfulrest

Can I be opted in?


----------



## loopytheone

Fitfulrest said:


> Can I be opted in?



You are now opted in, enjoy.


----------



## baconandcheese

Hi I’d like to opt in! Thanks for your hard work


----------



## loopytheone

baconandcheese said:


> Hi I’d like to opt in! Thanks for your hard work



Aww, well thank you! You should be opted in now, enjoy.


----------



## baconandcheese

loopytheone said:


> Aww, well thank you! You should be opted in now, enjoy.


Thank you very much! I will


----------



## kurokoffa

can I opt into the special interests too?


----------



## loopytheone

kurokoffa said:


> can I opt into the special interests too?



You are now opted in. =)


----------



## butterful

Please opt me in  thank you in advance


----------



## loopytheone

butterful said:


> Please opt me in  thank you in advance



You are now opted in, enjoy. =)


----------



## Rantsbiggus

If I could be opted in!


----------



## loopytheone

Rantsbiggus said:


> If I could be opted in!



Of course, enjoy.


----------



## wootown

opt me in please


----------



## Mr kong

Would you please opt me in?

cheers


----------



## loopytheone

You should be opted in now, enjoy.


----------



## JimBob

I'd like to be opted in also thank you


----------



## loopytheone

JimBob said:


> I'd like to be opted in also thank you



You are now opted in, enjoy.


----------



## Zerkut

I'd like to be opted in too, please.


----------



## surferdude

Please opt me in


----------



## loopytheone

You are both now opted in, enjoy.


----------



## WonderCat

Could I be opted in too please?

Thank you!


----------



## loopytheone

WonderCat said:


> Could I be opted in too please?
> 
> Thank you!



Of course, that should be done for you now. =)


----------



## ollieg_94

Can I opt-in please?


----------



## torchedbarrow

Could I be opted in, please?


----------



## Striker79

May I opt in as well? Thank you.


----------



## loopytheone

Everybody so far should be opted in now. =)


----------



## bellyman

deleted


----------



## loopytheone

bellyman said:


> Can you opt me in as well? Thanks @loopytheone



Yep, that should be all sorted for you now.


----------



## fatcatfat

Any chance I could get opted in as well? TIA!


----------



## loopytheone

fatcatfat said:


> Any chance I could get opted in as well? TIA!



Of course, that should be sorted for you now.


----------



## ColonelSanders

Can you also allow Special Interests to show up on my account? Thank you.


----------



## Rainw

Can I get oped in too thanks


----------



## loopytheone

Of course, that should be sorted for you both now. Enjoy. =)


----------



## loldrag

Can I opt in


----------



## loopytheone

loldrag said:


> Can I opt in


 
Of course, that should be sorted for you now.


----------



## 10dddddddddd

Hello may I be opted in please


----------



## loopytheone

10dddddddddd said:


> Hello may I be opted in please



Of course, that should be sorted for you now. =)


----------



## HacksawJD

I sent you a message to get the opt in.


----------



## pizza_my_heart

I would also like to opt in please


----------



## loopytheone

pizza_my_heart said:


> I would also like to opt in please



Hah, I love the username! And you are now opted in. =)


----------



## andycarter

Does anyone know what the "waiting room" is? I've been told a story I wrote was moved there. Never heard of it. Can't find it.


----------



## agouderia

andycarter said:


> Does anyone know what the "waiting room" is? I've been told a story I wrote was moved there. Never heard of it. Can't find it.



The Waiting Room is only visible for moderators and where we move stories that are either incomplete, need strong editing or have content elements that need to be checked.

Please also consider all mods here are volunteers, live in different time zones and sometimes need to do other things in life like sleep, work, take care of our families/pets/whatever, go shopping, etc. - so allow some time for a PM answer.


----------



## slowrobot

I'd very much like to opt-in - I miss my special interest stories! lol


----------



## andycarter

agouderia said:


> The Waiting Room is only visible for moderators



How was I supposed to know that? You told me you moved my story there and I went looking for it!



> Please also consider all mods here are volunteers, live in different time zones and sometimes need to do other things in life like sleep, work, take care of our families/pets/whatever, go shopping, etc. - so allow some time for a PM answer.



Please also consider that you moved my work to a place you named but did not explain it was a place I wouldn't find, that I wasted time looking for it, *and that your rules kinda say that the forum I posted to was to be used for exactly what I used it for*.

Please also consider that you considered my story abandoned in under a day, yet you got snippy with _me _for being impatient.

Please just delete it.


----------



## agouderia

As this is a bilateral matter, I answered via PM.


----------



## loopytheone

slowrobot said:


> I'd very much like to opt-in - I miss my special interest stories! lol



You should have access now, enjoy. =)


----------



## Milo3

Hi, could I opt into the special interest section as well? Good to see the content wasn't lost! Thanks!


----------



## redstarfranz

Please can I be opted-in? Thanks!


----------



## loopytheone

We love our stories way too much to ever get rid of them. =)

But yes, you should both now be opted in, enjoy!


----------



## stevita

Can I opt-in for Special Interest and Erotica?


----------



## loopytheone

stevita said:


> Can I opt-in for Special Interest and Erotica?



Of course. =) That should be sorted for you now.


----------



## RoundNumbers

I would like to opt in for access to the special interest board, please.


----------



## loopytheone

RoundNumbers said:


> I would like to opt in for access to the special interest board, please.



You are now opted in. =)


----------



## loopytheone

Okay, there were a couple of threads on this board where people were asking to be opted in, and to make it easier for myself to keep track of, I've decided to make a new sticky where you can ask to opt in. 

If anybody reading this wants to opt in, please click here to go to the new thread where you can ask. =)


----------

